# Would 285's fit in the rear?



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying 18" by 9.5" wheels for the rear of my 06. Would 285's fit with the right suspension pieces?


----------



## EmersonHart13 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think it is possible, but It depends on tire brand and like you said suspension. I went 265s because I am lowered and didn't want to worry about what brand tire I bought. I ended up needing to cut the fenders to make them fit.


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

Would it be easier if the tires were shorter?


----------

